# Hp TouchStone Charger with Hp Oem case for 54.49 Shipped!



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just oredered so thought i'd share the deal I got both shipped for 54.49!

Case

http://www.govgroup.com/hp-fb343aa-ac3-tablet-pc-case-2458499-prd1.htm?pSearchQueryId=426557

Dock/charger

http://www.govgroup.com/hp-fb339aa-...g-dock-2458838-prd1.htm?pSearchQueryId=426557

Shipping estimate is 2-3 weeks only drawback for some.

Good luck Guys!


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did it say shipping was estimated in 2-3 weeks when you bought it? It does for me.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

It does but i'm in no hurry, sorry I didn't mean to leave that out.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Also, check here:

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/GovGroup

I hope it works out ok for you. They seem shady to me. All this we support the military stuff, but APO shipping for me is 25 dollars... a bit excessive if you ask me...


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I used ground, alot cheaper and Bill me later which is insured so I don't have any risks, shipping 9.00 for me ground.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't find any cases for under 35.00-55.00 online that are Oem and chargers with shipping none under 55.00 shipped so was a deal for me.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have an office depot near you? If so they have this deal going on...

http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=&Ntt=touchstone


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck finding anything in stock. I'm also in jersey about to be slammed by a Hurricane,


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Cost Central claims to have both of these in stock with free ship. $29.99 for the case and $49.00 for the touchstone.


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

I ordered from this site on Friday, I ordered Touchpads (showed 2-3 weeks for delivery) as well as Touchstone's and cases. I got an email shortly after that said:

"Unfortunately, your order has been cancelled due to product availability. Please contact customer service with any concerns at (888) 327-6033."

I saw all the bad reviews on the web, but ordered anyway w/ an Amex (figured Amex would handle them if they ended up being crappy retailers)....the order still actually shows in their system, so not sure what the 'real deal' is, but I am not expecting much...the CC charge shows as 'pending' on my amex, which really doesn't mean much other than that they authorized the charge. I'll let you know if I hear anything further, I *may* call them on Monday to find out if the entire order is cancelled or just the Touchpads.

Good luck, but I wouldn't hold your breath!


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

eh worth a shot, gotta love Paypal's Bill me later though.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

If this is still up in the morning I will order one charger after I check all my local retailers for one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh i read this wrong


----------

